

AnnCoulter.com hacked? - jkush
http://www.anncoulter.com/cgi-local/printer_friendly.cgi?article=214

======
byteCoder
Please, please, please...

Don't let the signal-to-noise ratio of Hacker News fall into the tragedy of
the commons that befell the reddit front page. As a hacker news reader, I'm
interested in cool technology and startup information.

~~~
MuddyMo
byteCoder, I wholeheartedly second that motion!

Similar to my sentiments about another recent ill-advised Hacker News post:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=68257>

------
rms
It's unhacked now. Here's a screengrab of the site as hacked:

<http://www.scrutinyhooligans.us/?p=4201>

------
henning
No, I think they just broke the URL. The main page seems to be full of bile
and trolling as usual.

------
paulgb
Am I missing something? I just see a 403 not found. No evidence of hacking.

------
nextmoveone
Awesome!

~~~
nextmoveone
sorry i don't think jews need perfecting..thanks for the neo-nazi down votes.

~~~
rms
I voted you up. If I would have hacked Ann Coulter's webpage I probably would
have defaced it in a much more malicious way.

